# Bicycle trailer wheels



## steveu (22 Feb 2009)

My son is building a bicycle trailor for his GCSE project and is looking for a pair of suitable wheels. He has in mind two bicycle front wheels, eg around 16 inch diameter (he is planning to provide slots into which he can fit the wheel axles).

If anyone has anything suitable, new or second hand, or can suggest where we might find something, please let me know.

many thanks

SteveU


----------



## mickle (23 Feb 2009)

Would 20"s do?


----------



## steveu (26 Feb 2009)

yes, either 16 or 20 inch would be OK


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2009)

Right so. I have a matching pair of cheapo 20'' steel/steel wheels which I am never likely to use. Tyres & tubes too. Free. I'm in York. If you're within a couple of miles of the A64/A1/M1/A42/M42/M5/M4/M32 corridor I'll deliver them for nowt too.


----------

